# two brown bottles



## djjusty (Feb 9, 2004)

hi there 24 years ago i found two old brown bottles they are of oval shape, would say cork top, they have a crest mark on fromt of bottle which is a satle with a dragon on top,
 there is a name w & a gilley can anyone help as i have hunted the web for the manufacture of these bottles but have not found anything, i would say they are i think around 1940's ?? at a guess as they were found in a collapsed old air raid shelter where i used to live.  please help







 Picture reduced in size - Admin


----------



## Harry Pristis (Feb 9, 2004)

You lived in a collapsed air raid shelter in 1980?!  Poor fellow!  I hope you've found better quarters since.   *:^)*

 The bottle embossing looks to me to say "Gilbey", not Gilley.  Perhaps that will help your search.  I think Gilbey still produces gin, at least.  Perhaps you can find a company history if you search the web for Gilbey Gin.

 ------------Harry Pristis


----------



## Harry Pristis (Feb 9, 2004)

Here is the scoop on W & A Gilbey Distillers.


GILBEY GIN HISTORY

 --------Harry Pristis


----------



## djjusty (Feb 10, 2004)

thanks guys this has helped me out a great deal thanks again


----------

